# torn pec



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i torn my pec 2years ago and its smaller than the other obviously, do you think there any chance of bringing it up to balance???

any ideas or theories??

mgf into torn pec postWO??

igf hgh???

or im i just fooked??

was even contemplating SEO's what do you guys think??

if any knowledgable guy thinks its possible tell me how and i will try it and post up results


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

How bad is the tear mate?if it was severe then you wont ever be able to make it look like the other obviously as the muscle will have physically changed shape due to the tear,but you should still be able to make it bigger thru normal training.

Using SEO's to bring it up would end up painful and tiresome if possible as injections would have to be kept up to maintain ho it looks.

Markus Ruhl tore his pecs from his sternum unusually and now when in contest shape yu can see where he has implants or seo'd the area very noticably.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

its quite abad tear to be honest, is an implant an option then??


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ws0158 said:


> its quite abad tear to be honest, is an implant an option then??


ye but it will look sh!t, so i dnt see tht as an option personally lol


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Prob best to get a pic up mate....

That's the fcuker with tears that the muscle will have a tendency to change shape or appearance in some way, just pot luck how bad it will look


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ws0158 said:


> its quite abad tear to be honest, is an implant an option then??


well how bad is bad? did you have it looked at? was it just a twinge? i tore pec the other week or was it 2 wks ago lol not sure i shyt m self as i thought i would need an op to get it back as if felt real bad couldnt move and dark brusing come up on the pec and bicep. pic of it not quite at its worste is n my journal.

i had my physio look at it and its only a 15% tear so nothing to fuss about but it hurt and no training it for a few wks/months then only light shyt

i thought my pec was real bad at 1st sounless you had any of this then its not a propa rip and if you did do it bad yu must have seen a doc/gon AnE or to a physio?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

its about 50% tear, bottom of the pec is completely torn, seen 3 different doc's they all told me they cant reatach it as its a muscle tear not tendon.

broke my shoulder blade and the ball of joint, had to have keyhole on the bone to grind it down cause it was out of shape.

now no probs with training apart from heavy flat bench wich hurts my shoulder abit, but incline is fine

physio said the its ok cause i can still push my hands together in front of me

quite alot of bruising down my arm.

the top half of the chest is what i want to get bigger as since the tear its lagged behind abit due to trauma and lack of movement i think as it took months before i could use the arm, for about a month i couldnt even lift my arm up of the bed when lying down, like it was paralysed, just couldnt send a signal to the muscle to get it to work, due to nerve damage

its the top half of the pec i want to grow

the accident happened when i rolled my car, arm went out of window and car went through a bush which snapped my arm right back to rear window, honestly it was the worst pain of my life so far lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hmmm im not sure about the tendon being the only thing that can be re-attached but then im not a doc lol what you can do is have deep tissue massage to brake down scar tissue and push fibers closer together so they heal in a better position allmoste like pushing them back to gether so the ends can heal together

this may only be if it is a resh rip tho im not too sure but you could allways loin to it or what ever it was con had done with his lat???? some thing with hooks and electricity


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

do you think there is still hope of getting this reattached then?? will pay private if i have to


----------

